# Travel Papers now Required



## timbuck (Oct 26, 2020)

I got a notice over the weekend that an upcoming Arizona tournament is now requiring Cal-South Travel papers.  
Here is the email message:

"We were just informed by ASA that Cal South is requiring their teams to have a travel permission document. There were issues here recently at another tournament where Cal south teams were trying to play on 19/20 passes so Cal South has just recently implemented this.

Here is the link to submit for your teams travel permission.

https://calsouth.com/travel-papers/

From what we have been told from ASA, each team will then receive an approved roster and travel permission document. 
The travel document and approved roster will then need to uploaded as part of our check in process.

Please submit for your teams travel permission ASAP so you receive the document back by the Nov 2nd check in deadline.

This is taken directly from the Cal South website regarding travel: 
Travel will only be authorized for those clubs; affiliates; teams; players; administrators; etc., who are properly registered with Cal South for the current registration year and who have demonstrated compliance with all Cal South requirements."


----------



## CLML (Oct 26, 2020)

Copper Sky required this over this past weekend.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I got a notice over the weekend that an upcoming Arizona tournament is now requiring Cal-South Travel papers.
> Here is the email message:
> 
> "We were just informed by ASA that Cal South is requiring their teams to have a travel permission document. There were issues here recently at another tournament where Cal south teams were trying to play on 19/20 passes so Cal South has just recently implemented this.
> ...


The requirement for travel papers is nothing new.  What the new Cal South message seems to be saying is that they are trying to make it easier for teams to get them.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 26, 2020)

Over the past few years (from what I have seen) neighboring states have not required Cal-South Travel papers.  To me, this looks like Cal-South trying to make sure that clubs/teams/players are properly registered for the 20/21 season.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2020)

espola said:


> The requirement for travel papers is nothing new.  What the new Cal South message seems to be saying is that they are trying to make it easier for teams to get them.


Which traces back to here --



			http://www.epysa.org/assets/947/15/usysatravelpolicy.pdf


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Over the past few years (from what I have seen) neighboring states have not required Cal-South Travel papers.  To me, this looks like Cal-South trying to make sure that clubs/teams/players are properly registered for the 20/21 season.


It's the oldest rule in the book.

Actually, it's not - I just love the opportunity to say that.

‘It's the oldest rule in the book,’ said the King.
‘Then it ought to be Number One,’ said Alice.

-- Alice's Adventures in Wonderland (1865) ch. 12


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 26, 2020)

Cal South making sure they get "paid" those registration fees.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Cal South making sure they get "paid" those registration fees.


What those registration fees pay for is an assurance that the tournament is legitimate and to be protected by Cal South's insurance provider.  What the tournament gets is Cal South's recognition that the team and players are in good standing and of appropriate age.


----------



## dawson (Oct 26, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I got a notice over the weekend that an upcoming Arizona tournament is now requiring Cal-South Travel papers.
> Here is the email message:
> 
> "We were just informed by ASA that Cal South is requiring their teams to have a travel permission document. There were issues here recently at another tournament where Cal south teams were trying to play on 19/20 passes so Cal South has just recently implemented this.


Is it correct that US Club Soccer is not under Cal South ?
If true does someone know the US Club Soccer travel papers equivalent procedure ? 
Thanks


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2020)

dawson said:


> Is it correct that US Club Soccer is not under Cal South ?
> If true does someone know the US Club Soccer travel papers equivalent procedure ?
> Thanks


Cal South is not under US Club.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 26, 2020)

dawson said:


> Is it correct that US Club Soccer is not under Cal South ?
> If true does someone know the US Club Soccer travel papers equivalent procedure ?
> Thanks


Correct

Most tournaments take USclub teams that have current USclub players cards, medical releases, and a USclub tournaments roster without needing any travel papers from a home state. 

For out of state teams some tournaments require approved travel papers from the teams home state association if there not with something nation wide like USclub.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Correct
> 
> Most tournaments take USclub teams that have current USclub players cards, medical releases, and a USclub tournaments roster without needing any travel papers from a home state.
> 
> For out of state teams some tournaments require approved travel papers from the teams home state association if there not with something nation wide like USclub.


Back in the day, one of my kids was a loan player on another Cal South club's team for an out of state tournament sanctioned by US Club Soccer.  To simplify all the paperwork, the team manager just had all the players register with US Club Soccer and registered the team also.  After that, since they were all now US Club Soccer players on a US Club Soccer team, no travel papers were required.


----------



## Dirtnap (Oct 27, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Over the past few years (from what I have seen) neighboring states have not required Cal-South Travel papers.  To me, this looks like Cal-South trying to make sure that clubs/teams/players are properly registered for the 20/21 season.


Exactly!! some teams were showing up with last year's cards. technically they do say 19-20. the argument was we don't have a 20-21 season yet.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 27, 2020)

Dirtnap said:


> Exactly!! some teams were showing up with last year's cards. technically they do say 19-20. the argument was we don't have a 20-21 season yet.


The stupid thing about travel papers is that it is simply a way for the state association to charge a team $25 bucks to play out of state. Not sure what they charge in CA, but that is what the AZ association wanted a few yrs back. 

It is not like they are going to deny you either. Are they thinking hmmm...I wonder if we should let team X play in a tournament in Vegas? No of course not. The thinking is make them apply and pay us $25 to get a piece of paper.


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The stupid thing about travel papers is that it is simply a way for the state association to charge a team $25 bucks to play out of state. Not sure what they charge in CA, but that is what the AZ association wanted a few yrs back.
> 
> It is not like they are going to deny you either. Are they thinking hmmm...I wonder if we should let team X play in a tournament in Vegas? No of course not. The thinking is make them apply and pay us $25 to get a piece of paper.


Am I missing something?  No mention of $25 in the instructions here --





__





						Travel Requests - Cal South
					






					calsouth.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Am I missing something? No mention of $25 in the instructions here --


Yes you are missing something. You forgot to read what I said. Read again what I said about CA vs AZ charges and get back to me.


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Yes you are missing something. You forgot to read what I said. Read again what I said about CA vs AZ charges and get back to me.


"The thinking is make them apply and pay us $25 to get a piece of paper."

Please explain.


----------



## BigRed (Oct 27, 2020)

"The stupid thing about travel papers is that it is simply a way for the state association to charge a team $25 bucks to play out of state. Not sure what they charge in CA, but *that is what the AZ association wanted a few yrs back*. "


----------



## whatithink (Oct 27, 2020)

espola said:


> "The thinking is make them apply and pay us $25 to get a piece of paper."
> 
> Please explain.





Desert Hound said:


> The stupid thing about travel papers is that it is simply a way for the state association to charge a team $25 bucks to play out of state. *Not sure what they charge in CA, but that is what the AZ association wanted a few yrs back.*
> 
> It is not like they are going to deny you either. Are they thinking hmmm...I wonder if we should let team X play in a tournament in Vegas? No of course not. The thinking is make them apply and pay us $25 to get a piece of paper.


Pretty sure he covered it


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Pretty sure he covered it


To the best of my knowledge and experience, Cal South doesn't change anything for travel papers, and there is no mention of it in the instructions.

Perhaps someone who has recently gone through the process can help out.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Oct 27, 2020)

espola said:


> To the best of my knowledge and experience, Cal South doesn't change anything for travel papers, and there is no mention of it in the instructions.
> 
> Perhaps someone who has recently gone through the process can help out.


We have played out of state recently and Cal South did not charge us for the travel papers.  The tournament (in AZ) did not require them but I was told Cal South does.  Nobody ever asked to see them.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 27, 2020)

espola said:


> To the best of my knowledge and experience, Cal South doesn't change anything for travel papers, and there is no mention of it in the instructions.
> 
> Perhaps someone who has recently gone through the process can help out.


His point was that AZ was using the process to make a little extra money by charging for the paperwork.  Calsouth does not charge for the process but it is a bureaucratic paperwork generating process that requires you to register players with Calsouth where they do charge about $27 bucks, as of this season.  So if you have a team of 16 players who haven't tied themselves to a calsouth team since there is no season on the horizon or if you play for a US Club team and are guesting, you now fork out the $27 bucks times 16 players comes out to $432 dollars for Calsouth.  They are demanding it this season since they don't have close to the revenue that they normally have which is why they work so slow now. They have laid off a lot of their staff.


----------

